# Angeln in Montreal/Kanada



## BigEarn (21. Juni 2005)

Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und Informationen für mich? Da ich vorraussichtlich eine 5wöchigen Sprachreise nach Montreal mache (Ende August-Anfang Oktober) mache ich mir Gedanken über meine Freizeitgestaltung |supergri Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und Informationen für mich? Da ich vorraussichtlich eine 5wöchigen Sprachreise nach Montreal mache (Ende August-Anfang Oktober) mache ich mir Gedanken über meine Freizeitgestaltung |supergri Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.



Du Glückspils! Sowas müßte mir auch mal passieren! 
Habe aber leider keine Info´s für Dich. Das Thema werde ich aber im Auge behalten, interessiert mich nämlich auch!


----------



## Sebi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Hi Big Earn Du alter Münsterraner Du  

Echt mal Du Glückspilz DU Ich will auch #q  Traum.......

Ein Kumpel war in diesem Zeitraum letztes Jahr in Vancouver für 3 Monate da als Sprachreise........ War schon der Hammer.......Der könnte Dir viel erzählen nur leider nur über Vancouver und Umgebung......

Der hat bei einer Gastfamilie gewohnt und musste ab und zu mal zu so einem Kurs........

Der hat das gebucht bzw. sich informiert hier in Münster auf der Weselerstr. da ist ein Laden für sowas...... Nach MC Donalds Stadteinwärts.....(Canada und USA Flaggen im Schaufenster.........

Aber Du hast schon was gebucht??? (würde mich ja mal interessieren wie teuer und welche Leistungen und so.......)

Nimmst mich mit?? |supergri |supergri


----------



## BigEarn (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Fest gebucht habe ich noch nicht, stehe aber kurz davor. Da der Laden bei mir um die Ecke ist schau ich aber evtl. noch rein. Französisch-Kurse habe ich bis jetzt nur in Montreal (zweitgrößte französischsprachige Stadt der WElt) gefunden, zumindest solche die von der Zeit und dem Unterricht passen. 
Werde auch mal im Asta-Reisebüro nach Flügen fragen. Evtl. bekomm ich noch nen Studententarif-Platz, dann spar ich einiges.


----------



## BigEarn (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Der Laden auf der Weseler scheint dicht zu sein #c  War glaube ich College-Tours oder so ähnlich. Statt Kanada-Flagge hängt nur noch ein gelber Zettel "Ladenlokal zu vermieten" im Fenster. :q 
Hab bei der Aster aber noch nen relativ guten Flug bekommen. Wenn jetzt nichts mehr schief geht flieg ich am 28.8. zu Terrance & Phillip :q 
Also, ich brauche dringeeeeeend Informationen! #h


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Tips Tips Tips ich brauche Tips Leute! |supergri #h  Weiss denn niemand was? :c


----------



## BigEarn (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

;+ ;+ ;+  Weiss denn wirklich niemand was über Montreal und Umgebung? Wir haben doch so viele Boardies ;+ :c


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

War selber noch nicht im Osten, aber ein Schulfreund hat früher seine Ferien in Massena (USA) am St. Lawrance upstream von Montral verbracht . 

Der St. Lawrence River ist ein Top-Gewässer für Schuppenkarpfen und Catfish !!!

Im Ontario See gibt es Charterboote zum Schleppen auf Lachs und Forelle. 

Ansonsten solltest du in der näheren Umgebung von Montreal gute Gewässer zum Spinnfischen auf Schwarzbarsch, Hecht und Muskie finden.

Geräte zum Spinn- und Fliegenfischen gibt es meist relativ günstig in jedem großen Department Store, die Tackle Shops sind aber besser sortiert und ggf. kann man dort auch ein bisschen handeln.

Die Kanadier sind ein sehr aufgeschlossenes und gastfreundliches Völkchen und fast jeder zweite angelt irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann, da solltest du als Gastangler jede Menge gute Tips bekommen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## BigEarn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. :g Und wenn jeder 2. Canadier irgendwie angelt habe ich ja vielleicht Glück und einen fishing-fanatic in meiner Gastfamilie. :q


----------



## Hacker (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Montreal/Kanada*

Hey,


denk ma in den Land mit meisten Seen angelgewässer zu finden wird nich sehr schwer sein  Naja tackle is so ne sache sin halt ausschließlich Spinnfischer mit ner Feederrute werden se dich da relativ schief anguckn.Ich fliege am 16.08 für 1 Jahr nach ohio USA wird bestimmt auch fun das selbe wünsch ich dir 

Gruß Gregor


----------

